# Ego types and indecision



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Bluity said:


> Why is Six the exception?


Like I said, because we're the most indecisive, dithering type on the enneagram. X(



Swordsman of Mana said:


> knowing how much analysis is enough and when to finally stop and make a decision is a central struggle of type 5.


I thought this was the struggle of type 6.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

I do have a hard time making decisions. I have gotten a lot better, but can struggle on newer things. However, once I make a decision, it is difficult for me to yield unless I gave it much consideration...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

holyrockthrower said:


> I thought this was the struggle of type 6.


not quite. the struggle with 6 is trusting _themselves_. 5's trust their competency and the data they've collected; 6s do not. the 5 's main problem is that they continually preparing to live life rather than actually living it


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> Like I said, because we're the most indecisive, dithering type on the enneagram. X(


I know that, but why? If superego types are fairly decisive, then why are the superego-bound Sixes the most indecisive type? What it is about their superego that is different from Ones and Twos?


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> not quite. the struggle with 6 is trusting _themselves_. 5's trust their competency and the data they've collected; 6s do not. the 5 's main problem is that they continually preparing to live life rather than actually living it


It's not so much a problem with making decisions for many 5's though - it's taking action. I can have made my decision weeks ago but I might not take any action for a longer time, maybe even collecting more data on the decision I've made till I feel prepared to take action.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> not quite. the struggle with 6 is trusting _themselves_. 5's trust their competency and the data they've collected; 6s do not. the 5 's main problem is that they continually preparing to live life rather than actually living it


...and that's why I never thought I could be a 6 :laughing:



Bluity said:


> I know that, but why? If superego types are fairly decisive, then why are the superego-bound Sixes the most indecisive type? What it is about their superego that is different from Ones and Twos?


Don't ask me to explain this one. I didn't even realize I was indecisive and dithering till I found out I was a 6. Actually, I got annoyed with people who were. In my frustration, I am inclined to make some self-hating remark, if anything: "Because we just suck," or something of that nature.

Maybe Swordsman has an insight more useful than mine.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

holyrockthrower said:


> ...and that's why I never thought I could be a 6 :laughing:


Don't worry. I find it hard to see myself as a a member of any "competency" triad precisely because I feel so generally _incompetent_ in life. I certainly don't "trust" my own "competency" at changing a tire. It's not something I've had much experience with. My father is also a Five and I can assure you his deepest insecurities are over his own capabilities. 




> Don't ask me to explain this one. I didn't even realize I was indecisive and dithering till I found out I was a 6. Actually, I got annoyed with people who were.


Most of the Sixes in my life don't seem any more indecisive than the average person, and some of them perhaps even less so. Maybe it's some internal, mental vacillation that they keep to themselves, but I have a hard time seeing it myself.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Mizmar said:


> Don't worry. I find it hard to see myself as a a member of any "competency" triad precisely because I feel so generally _incompetent_ in life. I certainly don't "trust" my own "competency" at changing a tire. It's not something I've had much experience with. My father is also a Five and I can assure you his deepest insecurities are over his own capabilities.
> 
> 
> Most of the Sixes in my life don't seem any more indecisive than the average person, and some of them perhaps even less so. Maybe it's some internal, mental vacillation that they keep to themselves, but I have a hard time seeing it myself.


See, now that's where I see my five wing coming into effect- I mistrust my competency a lot of the time, too. I will never understand how people 'wing' stuff, especially in front of others. If I'm going to play piano for someone, for example, you'd better believe I'll have practiced it hundreds of times. Maybe- just maybe- when I feel proficient in something will I play around with it, but I feel like I need that proficiency before I can even step out the door and say, 'yes, this is something I do.' (I can't believe I even told you I play piano, honestly, because I'm just learning and not very good.)

I agree with what you say about sixes. I'm married to a six and I have a six daughter and they both seem really decisive to me, that's why it was hard for me to figure them out (my husband especially). But he'll tell me how he has to be certain about things and hates things being open-ended where there isn't an obvious answer and that points to six to me.


----------

